# Help with Portable VCR



## JM_ (Mar 13, 2011)

TSF - 

I recently picked up an old portable Magnavox VCR, Model # VR-8453SL01. After days of searching I cannot find any manuals or information on this device.

Any help would be great...this doens't seem like a standard VCR at all, and my plans of using this as unique retro VCR are failing - I currently can't get Play mode to work (it has a slider that moves from "Play" to "Rec"), and it requires a special power adapter that I'll need the manual's help to track down.

Thanks in advance for your help.
JM


----------

